# rust



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

So this is where all the regular guys are. 

I'm going back to the Chitown suburbs next week to do a couple of jobs. 

Two story house, 3" lap siding. Rust spots showing through the nails. 

At least 100 or so showing, and anticipate that the rest will show stains after I leave. Pulling all of them is feasable, but I don't think the HO will want to go for that. I'd have to pull them all, and renail without using the same holes. Then patch all the existing holes, etc, etc.

I might be able to scrape down to the nail heads, sand and prime, but that will leave others untreated. This issue has come up before, but I've always presented options, not a definitive answer.

Any help guys?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Joe..heh, long time no talk-how's life treating yah?

If it we're me, I would treat the spots that have the rust, period. Scrape, sand, prime w/rattle can (preprite or something similar). Don't fret so much about other nails potentially rusting. You're there to provide protection, so use a good protective paint that might not allow any further rust to occur (duration-self priming, or something similar). Furthermore, do you have anything in your terms and conditions that states not being repsonsible for undercoating since you don't know how it was prepped, painted, etc? If not, you should. That will save you in this situation should they come back at you. Either way, good to see you back in here. You still in Vegas?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Hammerite, will hold the rust back, spot prime, awesome stuff


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Rich said:


> Joe..heh, long time no talk-how's life treating yah?
> 
> If it we're me, I would treat the spots that have the rust, period. Scrape, sand, prime w/rattle can (preprite or something similar). Don't fret so much about other nails potentially rusting. You're there to provide protection, so use a good protective paint that might not allow any further rust to occur (duration-self priming, or something similar). Furthermore, do you have anything in your terms and conditions that states not being repsonsible for undercoating since you don't know how it was prepped, painted, etc? If not, you should. That will save you in this situation should they come back at you. Either way, good to see you back in here. You still in Vegas?


Rich, I'm still in vegas. Been busy. Moved 3 times in the last 3 months. Went from grabbing a wireless out of the air, to dial up, to dsl, to dial up to the wireless again and now on cable. Looking to hire a good kid I met when I get back.
This particular customer is good friend of mine, and I want to take care of him best I can. The home is good quality construction and the paint job is beyond the average new construction job. The only foible is that someone used the wrong nails. 

Dave, I'm familar with hammerite. It is awesome stuff. We coated a round metal stool seat at the antique refinishing shops after hours bar with it 10 years ago. Still looks like new. I'd not use it in this application though. It doesn't tend to lay down really smooth, gums up quick and on an exterior would be a pain in the %$%$. Good idea though. I got some good suggestions in the contractors forum.

If the customer can afford it, I will definately replace the nails. This is someone who helped me when I was down. I'm very loyal to people who have a bit of honor about themselves.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

False alarm. The nail heads aren't nearly as bad as I expected. I've spent time on that house and small problems seem exagerated when I'm there, but now with a fresh view, the nailheads aren't bad at all. There is very minimal rust on some of them. I also found that it was just painted 7 yrs ago. The rust showing is just where paint didn't completely cover nail heads.

Just following up on a thread that got a lot of good ideas. i'm trying get a digi cam to post pictures of work I've done in the past and the current job.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Glad the prob was easily resolved.

...If you pull a nail, put a screw back in its place.
r


----------

